# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  IDM không hiển thị dung lượng download =>{BQT: Tiêu đề cần phản ánh ND}

## datxanhmb81

1 .thằng idm của mình nó không hiển thị dung lượng khi download là do cái gì hả các pác ?? mình đã tìm đủ mọi cách mà nó vẫn lì lơm không hiển thị dung lượng hix...cụ thể là đã tháo ra và cài lại cả bản không cần crack lẫn bản phải crack và xóa sạch thông tin đăng kí trong regedit trước khi cài mới ???
và kể từ hum đó thằng utorrent cũng bị đơ không download được luôn .híc...
2 .tối qua máy em bị virut nên em dùng fixauto 1.1.7 để sửa lỗi . và sau khi kích vào chỗ " sửa lỗi kết nối mạng " thì khi khởi động lại máy không thể vào mạng được nữa . có ai biết cách khắc phục thì giúp mình với ! :botay::down:

----------


## ngobaolac

+ idm không hiển thị dung lượng của file tải chỉ vì host đó không cho phép bạn tải hoặc file đó quá lớn. vấn đề này không phải ở lỗi idm hay các chương trình tải khác mà chỉ là do file đó hoặc là host.
+ bạn có thể gỡ driver card mạng và cài lại là được!
chúc bạn thành công!

----------

